
California wants Silicon Valley to pay you a data dividend - HillaryBriss
https://www.cnet.com/news/california-wants-silicon-valley-to-pay-you-a-data-dividend/
======
KorematsuFred
Moronic politicians way out of their depth. I would love to see Silicon Valley
shut its shop in California and move to Nevada/Texas etc.

These moochers and sucked enough blood from Tech companies and deserve to be
left with the cart dragging hobos with perfect income equality.

~~~
coreypreston
You sound even-handed.

------
yasp
Speaking as someone who would love to see Silicon Valley dissolve and its
firms relocate throughout the US, I wholeheartedly support this.

